# My new baby



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully the link works...im soooo in love with my babies and Snowy is getting used to her.


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1585...6339&ref=mf


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

> Hopefully the link works...im soooo in love with my babies and Snowy is getting used to her.
> 
> 
> Sorry this is the correct link
> ...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

When? Where? How?

and how did babysnowy's vet visit go?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

There you go! Snowy and baby sister are precious!!!! :wub2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Baby Snowy is a doll and so is her little sister. Does she have a name? You said you are so in love with your babies and Snowy. How many do you have?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope babysnow and her little sister have many happy years togeather :wub: jo


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Congratulations!! She is adorable!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Precious!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Thank you for rescuing her!!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I got her in Union City NJ...I was looking for so long that when they told me at 10 am to go at that very moment i ran out of work to get her lol

Snowy's vet visit went well with her weight....the vet said usually at 7 months they loose apetite but she is a huge 4 .2 lbs. She does have an ear infection and im trying to clean her ears but she cries then I cry with her.... then my husband gets sad and the kids get mad at me so I let her go lol...but I have to clean them today even if she cries.

I only have 2.....I meant my babies.......... and Snowy is getting used to her (Icee) lol :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!!! What a cutie pie!! You must be on cloud 9!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a cutie :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's adorable, congrats. Does she have a name?


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 31 2008, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661467


> She's adorable, congrats. Does she have a name?[/B]



Icybella lol


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

VERY CUTE :wub: Two is always nicer than one  Sarah


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What sweet beautiful babies you have, and what a wonderful thing you have done.

Oh you will be so rewarded....with double the love.

CONGRATS!!!!


----------

